# baby mice worked great



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have a 3" and 4" RBP in my tank. I had fed them a few frozen pinkie mice before with no problems, but then took it a step up. I fed them a live baby mouse (about three times the size of pinkies). The guy at the pet store said not to, because it would make a huge mess and they wouldn't finish it all and I shouldn't do it unless i have like at least 10 p's. But I had faith in their hunger and dropped him in. Wow is all i can say. I was horrified. They finished him, every last bite, as gruesome as it was. There wasn't a single thing left to clean, they even ate the skull. But i'm not sure how often I will do it, because I know its not good for them to get that much fat, but also, it was really sick.

Bill


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads..you can feed probably every other week or so if you like..its a good source of protein..fresh meat can't go wrong with that.when i first feed a mouse to my fish it was really gruesome..kinda felt sorry for the little felow..but that was all of five minutes long..then i toss in the other one...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You gotta feel sorry for the fellas. I dont recommend mice as a food staple for your fish.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

those sound like some cool small rbs


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice to hear someone's having success feeding mice.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats with the success in feedding your Ps mice, Bill. Next time you decide try to send up a vid or some pix of the carnage!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That is great!







Yea, next time you have to film it. I'm going to feed a mouse to my p's here in a few weeks. Yes yes. I will try to borrow a camera to film it.

Glad to hear that it worked out!


----------

